# Treehouse Masters next door



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

The new season of Treehouse Masters kicked off and my Neighbors episode goes live on August 24th but is already available on Animal Planet "On Demand".

Russ and Kristi were fantastic. Great people.

Hot Tub Rumpus room

https://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/treehouse-masters/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I remember seeing this in one of your pictures. That's pretty cool!


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I remember seeing this in one of your pictures. That's pretty cool!


Yes, the Hosta bed. Unfortunately rabbits found them and munched most of them away.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3264


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm going to watch this just to get different perceptive views of your lawn @PNW_George Totally, not stalkerish right?


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> I'm going to watch this just to get different perceptive views of your lawn @PNW_George Totally, not stalkerish right?


Not many views of my yard since we have a border of trees, any neighbor shots are of houses across the street and I am on the lake side.

Russ has the sound system installed in the treehouse now and plays great music I enjoy while smoking my cigar and drinking wine on the patio.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

https://www.nelsontreehouse.com/treehouse-masters-season-11/2018/8/23/hot-tub-rumpus-room


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

not that i have time...or skill...to build a treehouse, but i've been doing some research. found this from This Old House to be pretty good. 
https://youtu.be/3K3YHYope9E


----------

